

Ask HN: Why do the rich get even more richer? - bodegajed

In your opinion, why do the rich -- I mean born rich -- get a good change to get even more wealthier than most? While the poor struggle most of his life?
======
stonemetal
Passive income, if you are rich you can pay others to use your money to make
money for you. If you aren't rich they don't make enough on your meager
savings to cover their costs.

Risk ability, if you are rich you can afford to take risks. The poor are one
little loss away from the homeless shelter.

Learning heritage, the wealthy teach their kids how to make money. The poor
teach their kids to toil. Even more than hows they teach shoulds. In poor
circles you hear things like an honest days work(which almost always refers to
manual labor), etc.

------
macco
It's quite simple: the growth of interest is exponential. That means the
growth of the wealth of rich people accellerates!

------
motxilo
Not the only factor, but compound interest favors bigger over smaller amounts
of money.

~~~
byoung2
Compound interest favors time more than the amount. People who are wealthy
enough to pass money from one generation to the next benefit from having that
interest compound over several generations instead of one lifetime.

------
clone1018
Because you have to spend money to make money, and the rich have more money.

~~~
steventruong
This is not true. Money helps but it's not a necessity to build wealth these
days.

